# Meine U-Boote



## Boxerfan (29. Okt. 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
habe noch mal schnell ein Bild von meiner Bande gemacht. Aufgenommen mit einer Ixus 115


----------



## jolantha (30. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Meine U-Boote*

Hallo Dietmar, ich nenne nur einen meiner Koi --- U- boot --- das ist mein ältestes Exemplar . 
Von mir 1983 gekauft, mit 3 Jahren


----------

